# Can you attach plywood to cinder block wall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great idea. No wood except pressure treated should ever come in direct contact with concrete. If you do not use some Tap Cons screws it's going to fall down.
Far better to use pressure treated 2 X 2's on the wall then attach the plywood to the 2 X 2's.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Hard nails (concrete nails).
Plywood should be treated.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i vote for either guy but have always used joe's method to give SOME air circulation behind the ply


----------



## diyjohn1234 (Jan 30, 2012)

KERMIT7 said:


> I need to attach a sheet of plywood to a painted cinder block wall. The sheet is 4'x5' 1/2"D. I really don't want to have to use a concrete drill and was looking at an adhesive I could use. Any suggestions? drawbacks?


Technically it can be done with concrete nails but it's not recommended...


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

use a powder gun (ramset, hilti) to attatch it


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As said, the air circulation is critical. Plywood has a low permeability to moisture (0.75), acting as a vapor retarder. P.t. wood wicks water unless you waterproof treat it. Much easier is to just put 6mil poly or Grace ice&water shield on the back of any wood against concrete wall as allowed by code. This will stop any capillary wicking to wet the plywood: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...ressure-treated-sill-plates-and-building-code

Number 7: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec017.htm 

*NATURALLY DURABLE WOOD.* The heartwood of the following species with the exception that an occasional piece with corner sapwood is permitted if 90 percent or more of the width of each side on which it occurs is heartwood. *Decay resistant.* Redwood, cedar, black locust and black walnut. *Termite resistant.* Alaska yellow cedar, redwood, Eastern red cedar and Western red cedar including all sapwood of Western red cedar.
Gary


----------

